# ISLAMABAD | Projects & Construction



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

f.e.s.b.r. said:


> i liked the airport.. nice one


Yeah, thanks. :cheers: The Airport has been designed to handle an annual traffic of 6.5 million passengers (6th paragraph) compared to the existing capacity of 3.04 Million of the current Islamabad International Airport. 

An airport which is also regarded as being too small & congested for the needs of the Twin cities of Islamabad & Rawalpindi and also the flights onto the Tourist destinations of the Northern Areas of Pakistan. Seen as the current Islamabad International Airport is the closest International Airport to the Northern Areas of Pakistan and people going towards the Northern Areas first drop off at Islamabad and then make their way to the places in the Northern areas like Gilgit, Skardu etc etc. The Airport was also a part of the previous (Musharraf's) Government's plan to make Islamabad a Hub of Tourism for Pakistan.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

The airport does look nice, just hope it opens quickly.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

More U/C pics of *Gold Crest DHA*

*February 22nd, 2008*


















































































More later....:cheers:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

More now!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ HAHAHA!!! :laugh: Have patience!!

There you go....

*June 3rd, 2008*

Work on two towers is going on, you ppl can recognize these by cranes having nameplates as TC1 and TC2.
































































"More later" :runaway:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> First of all, starting with a short overview of Islamabad's developing skyline on Jinnah Avenue/Blue Area, done by me. Mind you, not all projects are located in this area, but plenty are. Furthermore, the U/C 200m+ tall Centaurus is missing from this pic, as it will be even further south of the U/C Stock Exchange & Telecom Towers.


Total number of Towers going up in Islamabad:

*ISLAMABAD:* Centaurus = 4 (Towers) + Grand Hyatt = 3 + Gold Crest DHA = 17 + ISE Towers = 2 + Telecom Tower = 1 + Platinum Square WTC = 6 + State Life Tower = 1

*Grand Total = 34.*

I didn't count Inter-Continental Hotel as it will only be 9 stories tall.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Gold Crest DHA*

*Updates 02 August 2008*
































































Pics from 13th December and a Video on this project would be posted next week. That would be the last update on this project. Afterwards we will concentrate on the Islamabad Stock Exchange Twin Towers.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*December 13th, 2008*


















































































*VIDEO:*

The first 1min 40 secs is about Dubai. The rest is about Goldcrest DHA Islamabad.






Next week will be the *Islamabad Stock Exchange Towers*.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

kbboy said:


> List of Projects currently under construction in Islamabad along with their renders (still being updated)
> 
> *6. Platinum Square (World Trade Center) | ( Commercial ) | U/C*
> 
> ...


KB can you please mention that this project includes 6 Towers?


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

done :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Cheers!! :colgate:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Project for this thread too!!

*Islamabad Stock Exchange Towers | Commerical | 19Fl | T/O*

*Render:*










*March 2006*





































*JULY 2006*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

kbboy said:


> List of Projects currently under construction in Islamabad along with their renders (still being updated)
> 
> 1. The Centaurus Complex | office + apartments + 7 star Hotel | U/C
> 
> ...


Okay, for some reason the render of The Centaurus isn't showing up. :dunno: Maybe something wrong with that link. Please replace it with another render of it.

EDIT: It just started working now. kay:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Okay continuing with ISE's Towers...

*August 7th, 2006*





































*October 2nd, 2006*










*A new crane is being assembled(green)*:



















*Construction Pix JUN 2007* 

The ISE towers, the Telecom tower, State life tower, kulsoom plaza underpass, china chowk underpass, the new faisal avenue flyover-cum-underpass, and the Centaurus are all being constructed on this road(all the towers are on a service road).

_Standing closer to the 7th Avenue, far behind the two existing towers, another emerges. And further behind the ISE towers will be the Centaurus!!_


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Great world quality projects! :applause:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Great world quality projects! :applause:


Thanks!!!


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Welcome! I really love these projects!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Welcome! I really love these projects!


Me too!!! :banana:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

_Reminder: Updates coming tomorrow!_


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

See the next page for updates....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Telecom Tower*

*02 August 2008*



















*August 14, 2008*



















*Aug 30, 2008*










*Sep 15, 2008*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice updates.
Have the ISE towers completed yet?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Menec3 said:


> Nice updates.
> Have the ISE towers completed yet?


Well, they topped out quite a while ago and currently cladding seems to be going on at a good pace.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Development changing Skyline of Islamabad*

With rapid increase in the number of high-rise buildings and development work underway across the town, the skyline of the capital city has completely changed from what it was few years back and the town surely looks well on way to matching any modern metropolis elsewhere.

*For years a bank building at Zero Point stood majestically as the most impressive in town but that status has long since been taken away by other structures and landmarks. Massive development has seen several new buildings come up while others more stylish and mighty are being built that promise to make the Capital look truly modern in the years to come.*

Among them, of course would be the Centaurus complex in the commercial heartland of city that will have a 37-storey hotel, residential apartments having 21 storeys and a 25-storey corporate office tower besides a shopping mall.

The magnificent design of the complex indeed threatens to overshadow some of the existing buildings and those that would eventually rise. Built close to the residential areas, the complex has also been criticised for damaging the peaceful environment of the area in the years to come but with the national monument on one side and the regal Faisal Mosque on the other, the trio of skyscrapers is bound to stand out.

*Just as the Faisal Mosque sitting in the lap of the Margalla Hills is a setting fit for a picture postcard, town planners see Centaurus as another of Islamabad’s significant landmarks on its completion in 2010.*


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

KB, maybe you can add a geographical map of Islamabad in the first post and as well in the Karachi and Lahore thread.


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Telecom tower has crossed ISE, which makes telecom tower the tallest building so far until centaurus comes along ofc.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Indus said:


> Trappy, what about you doing this?


Do you mean something like this:










Or this:










Or both?

But KB will have to transfer the maps to the 1st post. As thats his post, not mine.


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

something like first image.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Indus said:


> something like first image.


Ok, then here are the respective maps of Lahore & Karachi:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...on_of_Lahore.png/667px-Location_of_Lahore.png

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._of_Karachi.png/644px-Location_of_Karachi.png

KB, please transfer them to the 1st post of their respective threads :colgate:

I'm keeping the 2nd Islamabad Map though! Its very informative & details a lot of the projects that are going to be taking place in ICT (Islamabad Capital Territory). :yes:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Telecom Tower*

*October 22nd, 2008*


















*21st Dec 2008*

On the 12th floor:



















*31st Jan 2009*
































































*5th Feb 2009*




























Next Week's project would be: *Inter-Continental Hotel*


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

Telecom Tower and ISE could have been a complex.


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Indus said:


> Telecom Tower and ISE could have been a complex.


That would be strange a telecom tower is always a telecom tower on its own, and a stock exchange is always a stock exchange on its own.


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

Menec3 said:


> That would be strange a telecom tower is always a telecom tower on its own, and a stock exchange is always a stock exchange on its own.


I didn't mean that. I meant as buildings, not as functions.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Latest pics of the ISE Towers & Telecom Tower, taken by ABBASIA & Abid Siddiqui.

The Telecom Tower is at the 17th floor now, just 7 more to go. Will take a bit more than 2 months to reach its full height of 24 floors. And the ISE Towers are starting to look SEXY with their cladding coming on! :cheers:

All pics taken yesterday:


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

In 2 years islamabad will look sexy...


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ yup, wid the mighty centaurus completed by then, islamabad is gonna have quite a skyline..:cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

A Proposed Tower for Islamabad

Called DHA Tower, seems to be above 20 stories:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Intercontinental Hotel | HOTEL | 9Fl |U/C*

*Render:*










*March 20th, 2007*

Main frontal elevation





































Construction site pics

As is the normal protocol for any 5 star hotel under construction a mock up room was being made here are a couple of pics from that


----------



## Indus (Apr 18, 2008)

There haven't been much on this hotel, have there?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ This post by ABBASIA, may be able to answer your question:



ABBASIA said:


> This hotel has three contiguous portions, left and right prongs were constructed to top and then remaining central portion came up, that is why you might be feeling that it was completed a year ago. Back in Pakistan I park my car in front of hotel across the road and it was my every day routine to see construction going on.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Something on Islamabad Intercontinental from the Intercontinental's Website:

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/intercontinental/en/gb/new-hotels/islamabad

*InterContinental Islamabad*

InterContinental Islamabad will be situated in the heart of the capital's diplomatic enclave and set against the backdrop of the Himalayan foothills.

*The hotel will feature 260 spacious guest rooms*, styled along contemporary lines combined with local accents, three restaurants including Italian and Chinese cuisine specialty restaurants, a full-service spa with gym facilities and an outdoor pool.

*The hotel will also offer the InterContinental brand's signature Club InterContinental service, including access to an exclusive club lounge, complimentary daily breakfast, evening cocktails and canapés and all-day refreshments, in addition to personalised concierge services.*

The hotel's conference facilities will include a *main ballroom*, beautifully complemented by a landscaped lawn ideal for outdoor functions.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Islamabad Serena Hotel Expansion - Currently the BEST Hotel in Pakistan.*






EDIT: 

Some info:

*Islamabad Serena Hotel has expanded and added 200 additional guest rooms. A Corporate Office Block has been constructed in the Hotel Complex. Modern parking facility has also been provided. In addition a Sewage Treatment Plant has been constructed to cater pollution load from the hotel and make water reusable for irrigation purposes.*









*Perspective View of Serena Hotel,Islamabad*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

cool, but not my type of hotel. I prefer PC hotels and marriott hotels!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice news for Islamabad


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*InterContinental*

*Animated pics Courtesy of Mod KB*

Renders










U/C pics (31.01.08)









*31-Mar-08*



















*May 27, 2008*

Pic from Flickr labelled by KB, number 5 is InterContinental









1. Construction site of Grand Hyatt hotel
2. Convention center
3. Serena Hotel
4. MNA hostels
*5. Construction site of InterContinental hotel*
6. Marriot Hotel


*16 July 2008*










^^ Its latest pics from *Feb 2009* look the same as the above one. Explanation of that can be found here.

Next Week's project would be: *New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

*Stock Xchange Tower*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Guidance Map, labeled by KB, showing the location of the now completed 7th and 9th Avenues. Both of their pics can be found at this page. Other labeled places on that map are the U/C Grand Hyatt and Centaurus. Not to mention, the touristy places such as Daman-e-koh, Pir Sohawa and the newly built National Monument. Along with the already existent infrastructure, such as the Faizabad interchange & Islamabad highway - Recently made the largest road in Pakistan, with 5 lanes on each side.


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

^^Stock Exchange Building u/c (black & white)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Blue & White you mean! :tongue2:

*New Islamabad International Airport*

*Render*










*Location*



















*Latest pic that we have*










And a Beautiful Video! 






Next Week's project would be: *Grand Hyatt Hotel | Mixed Use | 45fl + 2*20fl | 217 m | 712ft | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ And an article to go with it!

*Ontime 1st phase completion*

*Farooq Rehmatullah, the sitting DG CAA, must be the happiest man for ontime 100 per cent completion of the First Phase of the New International Airport Islamabad (NIIA)*. He and his team deserve appreciation for the commitment given to the nation for rapid completion of all steps of this mega project which is being named Benazir Bhutto International Airport Islamabad. *The target was achieved within a short span of almost one year. The DG CAA during the ground-breaking ceremony of the airport had committed that the mega project shall be completed within three years.* The on-time completion of the first phase of the project shows that his commitment shall be honoured and the project will be completed on time.

*As per details about Rs900 million have been spent on this first step which included cut and filling process of 2.273km access road and 3.675km long run way. Work on the second phase which includes airside infrastructure has also been started at the site. The completion has also shuttered down the rumours that the NIIA project may not be completed and that the government may disband the project.* CAA authorities rightly claim that the entire project will be completed within the stipulated time. “We are committed to completing the task of the construction of this airport on time insha Allah,” Brig Iftakhar Ali (retd), the chief Project Director of the CAA, vowed.

*This international airport for which the president of Pakistan performed ground- breaking ceremony on April, 7 2007 is a grassroots airport with state-of-art facilities. It is located at Pind Ranjha about 30km southwest of the federal capital Islamabad, at the boundary of districts Rawalpindi and Attock. The airport and its infrastructure will be built on about 3,200 acres of land .This will be a state-of-art airport with modular facilities for both domestic and international passengers and cargo capacity to accommodate the projected ultimate demand to handle 25 million passengers per annum.*

In order to save time the CAA has proceeded as per the implementation plan which includes appointment of project management and design consultants, award of site preparatory work, preparation and approval of the design, prequalification of contractors through the international press, preparation of tender documents and invitation of tenders under separate packages.

Package No 1 which has been awarded to M/s LganñHusnain (J/V) includes airside infrastructure and Package No 2 which includes pile foundation work of terminal building is under tender action. Similarly, Package No 3 includes terminal building superstructure and which also is under tender action.

M/s Louis Berger Group of the United State of America declared the successful bidder was appointed project management consultant in February 2006. They have already completed the master plan, feasibility study and design vetting. In March last year M/s ADPi, a French company and M/s CPG of Singapore were selected for designing of airport infrastructure and terminal building of the airport respectively. The CAA has already approved the design concept.

Based on the estimated project cost worked out by project management consultant, a PC-1, amounting to Rs37 billion has been approved which includes airside infrastructure, design preparation, etc landside infrastructure and consultancy charges, etc. PC-II amounting to Rs1,209 million also was approved by the CAA DWP and the CAA Board last year.

In the meantime, on the recommendation of the CAA for three entry/exist points the NHA has appointed consultants for preparation/submission of PC-1 and design activities. A NHA source has confirmed that it will take six months after finalisation of routes. They say that selection of route of approach roads to new Islamabad airport site is in the final stage subject to concurrence from the CDA and the RDA.

The CAA also requested the NHA to include link road from Fateh Jang Road to the NIIA site, in the phase-1 of the approach road to the NIIA which the NHA has confirmed that the consultant has been advised to include the said road in phase-1. Recently a meeting has reportedly been held between the CAA and the director design NHA for expediting the road network for the BBIA. During the meeting, the director design revealed that the proposals discussed at the 20th Nov 2007 meeting was put to the NHA chairman. Following the recommendations of the CAA, the NHA chairman has desired that the airport-bound traffic should not mix with motorway traffic at the M-1 & M-2 junction and a fresh engineering solution to this be explored through different consultancies. Accordingly, three different consultants engaged particularly for this purpose have visited the site along with the director design NHA.

Sources in the NHA has presumed that the Kashmir Highway in its present form will not be able to serve the expected traffic of approximately 25 million passengers/well wishers/greeters per annum or 34,000 vehicles per day, from Islamabad to the NIIA. *The CDA is planning actively for upgradation of the Kashmir Highway into a four-lane Dual Carriageway High Speed Dedicated Signal Free Expressway on an emergency basis so that by the completion of NIIA the Kashmir-Expressway should be ready to serve the NIIA as the main road link. This shall definitely help the incoming and outgoing traffic and shall also give extra relief to the traffic police as well.*

*It has been decided the first time in the history of Pakistan that provision of railway may be extended to the new Islamabad airport so that people should avail of this facility as well to approach the airport.* In this respect the Executive Director Engg and Consultancy of PRACS (Pakistan Railway advisory and Consultancy Services) have been nominated to coordinate with CAA site formation and requirements to be considered while planning railway access to the CAA. Road network and railway connectivity with the airport shall further facilitate the passengers and other operators. “This would be great help in transportation of goods and other cargo items,” Said by Vikram Sing Soda, director planning and development of the CAA. It would be a role model airport for the aviation world, he added.

Aviation circles in the country are giving special importance to this mega project and they are of the view that due to current performance and rapid work the project will be completed within the stipulated time and it will open new doors for aviation activities in the country.

*Congratulations CAA, keep it up.*


----------



## Menec3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Good news.
I thought it was dead.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Khudadad Heights U/C*






*Feb 15, 2009*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Grand Hyatt Hotel | Mixed Use | 45fl | 20 fl x 2| 217 m | 712ft | U/C* - The Tallest Building U/C in Islamabad!

Link to its thread in the Skyscrapers Section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481137

*Cost:* $ 260 Million

*Service Apartments:* 200 

*Hotel Rooms:* 360

*Parking Space:* 1,500 Vehicles

*About the 2 Twenty Storey Towers:*

* A 20 story tower of 3 and 4 bedroom luxury apartments for sale – overlooking Rawal Lake to the south and the Margala Hill to the north. The interiors are to be finished out to the highest standards.


* A 20 story tower of office buildings providing over 20,000sq m. of class A Office space for sale. The space will appeal to multinational corporations, and international agencies.

*Render*










Location of Grand Hyatt with Other Hotels (Built, U/C, Proposed etc)










^^ That Circular Building is the Convention Centre



















^^ That "Proposed Ritz Carlton" is the U/C Inter Continental Hotel

*25th December 2008*



















Next Week's Project would be: *The Centaurus | 200m+ | 37 fl | 25 fl | 21 fl x 2 | U/C*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Emaar Canyon Views | Residential | U/C*




























*Mughal Villas* - A part of it










*Location:*





























^^










Dubai developer Emaar has developed a major residential project called Canyon Views in Islamabad. One part of the development features Mirador homes, or Portuguese-style villas. This master-planned community is part of a $2.6 billion investment in Pakistan by Emaar:










*VIDEO*

*September 14th, 2007:*










*Pictures from April 09*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34600998&postcount=305

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34601044&postcount=306

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34601112&postcount=307

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34601166&postcount=308


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*The Centaurus | 200m+ | 37 fl | 25 fl | 21 fl x 2 | U/C*

Link to its thread in the Skyscrapers section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389402

*Render:*










*How Islamabad will look after the Completion of the Centaurus:*

Note: This Pic is from 2006 so it doesn't show the Telecom Tower or the ISE Towers.










*Pics from 13th & 17th April:*



























































































*Residentail Tower 1 Taking Shape*










*Done by Faddie:*










Next Week's Project: *Jinnah-Faisal Avenue Interchange*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ I forgot to mention in the last post, that The Centaurus will also include a Helipad. You can see it in its render.

Awards won by The Centaurus:










A Video:






Documentary in Urdu, but I've summarized it for everyone.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26888430&postcount=171


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Jinnah-Faisal Avenue Interchange*

*Renders:*



















*August 12th, 2007*



















Old Pic of Jinnah Ave for Comparison:










*September 13th, 2007*

New Rain Drainage for Jinnah Ave - Much wider than other roads










Construction of Jinnah Ave Fly Over




























Approching Centauras / Citi Bank



















New Patch of the Road



















Approaching Ex-China Chowk










Half of the lanes are closed due to drainage construction




























More pics on the Next Update! :banana:


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

:applause: good job intoxi 
thnx


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

@ Mojo: Thanks Bro! :cheers:

Just to bring the renders of the Jinnah-Faisal Avenue Interchange to this page:





































^^ I will continue with the updates of this project on Friday!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Continuing:

*Video:*






Not working, try the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZffoNpOpdA

*September 22nd, 2007*

Road Connecting Jinnah Ave to 7th Ave










*November 29, 2007*










*December 02, 2007*





































*Jan 18, 2008*










*January 26, 2008*




























I think thats enuf for now.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

This 20 storey Tower is at the "Vision" Stage:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Jinnah-Faisal Avenue Interchange*

*Feb 5, 2008*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Another Proposed Tower for Jinnah Avenue, it will be between the ISE Tower and the Saudi-Pak Tower:

*CAA (Civil Aviation Authority) Tower* 40 stories


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Jinnah-Faisal Avenue Interchange*

*April 27, 2008*

Faisal Ave Fly Over




























*June 1st, 2008*

Flyover on the jinnah ave, pics courtesy of KB:




























view from Faisal avenue side ( the underpass)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Proposed:

*Grade Separated Facility*

This project has been planned/ designed to provide a unique engineering solution for the development of Grade Separated Facility at 9th Avenue/ Kashmir Highway at Peshawar Morr by easing the movements of approx. 50,000 vehicle/ day


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Jinnah-Faisal avenue Interchange*

*October 10th, 2008*










*November 30th, 2008*




























*December 22nd, 2008*


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Intoxication said:


> Another Proposed Tower for Jinnah Avenue, it will be between the ISE Tower and the Saudi-Pak Tower:
> 
> *CAA (Civil Aviation Authority) Tower* 40 stories


40 stories..... ?? 
I think thrz a height limit in this area.... on the other hand it would look silly between all those 18 or so story towers in straight line


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Mojojojo. said:


> 40 stories..... ??
> I think thrz a height limit in this area....


The height restrictions have been long gone.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14366749&postcount=145

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14366843&postcount=146



Mojojojo. said:


> on the other hand it would look silly between all those 18 or so story towers in straight line


Yeah, but it would make this vision come true:



Skyline_FFM said:


> I hope it will be a midrise avenue with skyscraper solitaires to make it unique!


Islamabad does seem to be heading that way.  And I do like this vision!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Emaar: The Highlands | Residential | Approved*

The Highlands development is located within the Defense Housing Authority Islamabad (DHAI) Phase 1 extension and Canyon Views within the DHAI Phase 2 extension. Offering 50 separate community districts with their own individual identity, a spectrum of architectural styles ranging from Mediterranean, Tuscan, Mughal, Arabic and Spanish, will be available to select from.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Jinnah-Faisal avenue Interchange - Latest Pics!

31st Jan 2009*










*March 19th, 2009*



















*April 5th, 2009*



















*June 2nd, 2009*










^^ With the Centaurus in the background! :drool:



GoBaby said:


> IMO, this is one of the most good looking bridges in Pakistan...the design is very simple, yet elegant.
> 
> When the building is complete, the entire intersection (including the bridge) will give this area a very modern look - like you see in Developed countries.


Next Week's project would be: *Zero Point Interchange*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on the Stock Exchange Building:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Zero Point Interchange | INFRASTRUCTURE | U/C*



















*Feb 1st, 2009*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on Emaar Canyon Views

Finished Homes:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Zero Point Interchange*

*May 24th, 2009*

View from National Monument


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Starwood to open two more Pakistan properties*










The global hospitality giant Starwood will team up with one of Asia’s largest real estate developers, Bahria Town, to introduce *two new Sheraton hotels to the Pakistani capital city of Islamabad by 2013.*

*Sheraton Islamabad Golf City Resort will be a 377-room luxury property with 18-hole golf course and country club, while Sheraton Islamabad Lakeview Hotel will be located between the city center and the international airport.*

“We’re building the new face of Pakistan as we continue to develop lifestyle destinations. Our vision is to work with the best partners and invest in high-end assets in key destinations throughout Pakistan,” said Bahria Town’s chairman Malik Riaz Hussain.

“Islamabad is an expanding city with a growing need for world class facilities and services. We believe that Sheraton Islamabad Golf City Resort and Sheraton Islamabad Lakeview Hotel will add real value to both visitors and the local community, ushering in a new level of upscale hotel accommodation into the city,’ he added.

*The hotels are being designed by Florida’s Beame Architectural Partnership which is responsible for more than 150 resorts and hotels worldwide.* 

“Our focus is to find the right partners and work with them on the right properties, in the right places,” said Starwood president for Europe, Africa & Middle East, Roeland Vos.

http://hoteliermiddleeast.com/article-4740-starwood_to_open_two_more_pakistan_properties/


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Zero Point Interchange - Aerial - Latest Pics!*


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Intoxication said:


>


The housing projects coming up in Islamabad are building some nice looking units


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Yeah! :cheers: But I prefer Emaar Canyon Views to Emaar: The Highlands.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on the 200m+ Centaurus.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on the 24 storey Telecom Tower.

Picture taken by Abbasia


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Just a note:

The weekly updates "rule" has now been scrapped as all/all the important projects going on in Pakistan have been covered. Now all the activity on the Pakistani threads will depend upon their progress/updates provided by forumers in Pakistan.


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> Update on the 24 storey Telecom Tower.
> 
> Picture taken by Abbasia


This is one of my favourite projects from Pakistan. Have a look at the ISE Tower behind it. Its windows need some cleaning.


----------



## shehzadrah (Nov 7, 2008)

*Awareness Program on World Trade Center Islamabad!*

Dear All, 

To create an awareness about the World Trade Center Islamabad and its services a new radio talk show has been started. It is being aired every monday from 7:30 pm to 8:00 pm (Pakistan Standard Time) on Radio FM 100 pakistan. Do listen and provide your valued feedback to [email protected]

The website of World Trade Center Islamabad is www.wtcisb.com

Best Regards, 

Shehzad Rah


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't if you posted this or not Inty, but I will post it anyway.


Goldcrest DHA, Islamabad.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

19th aug


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

DHA Goldcrest construction updates as of Aug 20


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Courtesy of fellow forumer shahmeer khan:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

The Gold Crest project needs to get a move on.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Centaurus: 6th November Update*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> First of all, starting with a short overview of Islamabad's developing skyline on Jinnah Avenue/Blue Area, done by me. Mind you, not all projects are located in this area, but plenty are.
> 
> EDIT: The U/C 200m+ Centaurus Complex is missing from this pic, as it will be even further south of the U/C Stock Exchage & Telecom Towers. And the Jinnah-Faisal Avenue Interchange isn't labeled aswell, which begins where the "tower" part of Telecom Tower is:


^^ Something to go with the above pic:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Trappy! :happy:

I was just looking at the projects thread in this section today and how nobody was updating them anymore and I was missing you! Stop living life and come here regularly again :yes:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

nice work done intoxication :applause: isloo is moving towards a good skyline  long way to go still!


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Must see this.!*



waqas03 said:


> unexpected graphics from DHA site.
> 
> http://www.dhai.com.pk/defencevillas/ev_dvillas_vr.html


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Zero point interchange updates*



RANA AAA said:


>


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


>


edit


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Latest updates on The Centaurus*


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

smfarazm said:


> *Today update 12-12-11
> 
> *:cheers: *"The Centaurus Mall Opening Soon" *
> 
> ...


--


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

News on Centaurus Hotel Tower:

"Team is working on Test Pile, Dewatering and Soil test.
InshaAllah with in 3 months we will finish the pile work."
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86861805&postcount=3102



Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> One more comment of Admin on FB page:
> 
> "Issue with CAA has been resolved regarding the Hotel tower, now pilling work of 4th Tower has started, Construction on full pace.""


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Grand Hyatt project has changed to: *One Constitution Avenue | Retail + Residential Apartment | G + 24 Fl*
> 
> Parking Floors: 3 Basements
> TOTAL FLOORS: Ground + 24
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Islamabad International Airport:



deltaone said:


> ^^ will do


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Continued



deltaone said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and are there projects in the centre of the citY??


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

In the city centre you have the Centaurus, One constitution avenue, the recently completed ISE and Telecom towers, the Jinnah-faidsal avenue interchange, zero point interchange, Inter-Continental Hotel. Only the new International Airport, Gold Crest DHA and the World Trade Centre are away from the city centre.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

The Centaurus:



smfarazm.. said:


> *Updates 03-03-12
> * :cheers:
> *There are hundreds of workers, Engineers, Trucks, vehicles, machines etc all working.
> *
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pics by Faisal Moin:



FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Islamabad International Airport:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Islamabad International Airport:



shahmeer said:


> ur right lets see what they do.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice projects


----------



## udit11 (Jan 25, 2012)

*New Islamabad International Airport* and *The Centaurus* are awesome projects.......btw nice updates *Intoxication*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank you for the kind comments!

Interior shots (Centaurus):


smfarazm.. said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

First landing on newly constructed runway of New Islamabad airport on March 15, 2012. The A380 will be able to land on this runway as well.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Centaurus Mall layout plan:



smfarazm.. said:


> *Level G
> *
> 1.Hypermart
> 2.Accessories
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Hotel Tower Centaurus:


smfarazm.. said:


> *22-03-12*
> 
> *Hotel Tower Site, Pile Work In Final Stages
> *


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

One Constitution Avenue:


smfarazm.. said:


> *One Constitution Avenue 25X2 (Grand Hyatt) *
> 
> Work in Full Swing. Heavy Machinery now arrived at Site. Lot of Activity on site. There were also parts of Dismantled crane, near 2nd tower.
> :cheers: for Isloo.
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Updates 10-Apr-2012
*


smfarazm.. said:


> *Crane in Action
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update:



FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for the update!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ :cheers:

The Centaurus:



smfarazm.. said:


> From google earth. 28-9-2012


Once Constitution Avenue (formerly Grand Hyatt):



FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





smfarazm.. said:


> From google earth. 28-9-2012


Zero Point Interchange:



smfarazm.. said:


> From google earth. 28-9-2012


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on One Constitution Avenue:



shahmeer said:


> Diagram Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad International Airport U/C:


malpensa said:


> pic by Airblue Pilot Jameel Ashraf


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Cladding on-going:



shahmeer said:


> credit goes to muneeb_dslr


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Centaurus from inside:




malpensa said:


> Murtaza Zaidi all pics


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Centaurus Mall Opening 17th FEB 2013 


malpensa said:


>





smfarazm.. said:


>





smfarazm.. said:


> Hell yeah baby :cheers:





shahmeer said:


> Atif Aslam concert





malpensa said:


> http://pakistanthroughmycamera.blogspot.com/2013/02/soft-opening-of-centaurus-mall.html





malpensa said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7911938582.550523.279250773581&type=1&theater





malpensa said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

More:



FAISAL MOIN said:


> Updates





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on One Constitution Avenue 24 floors x 2



FAISAL MOIN said:


>





shahmeer said:


> If you guys see the diagram and notice that I have made the Two double height floors as lower ground floor's and the 3rd double height floor as the ground floor! But could be wrong lets see how it T/O. If it goes according to my diagram it will have another 9-10 floors!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice updates, thanks for share


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad International Airport:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

This might be true. 



malpensa said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> this might be the new render!!!!!
> ...


Better than building nothing I guess.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad Int'l Airport:



smfarazm.. said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

smfarazm.. said:


>


...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

shahmeer said:


> Ok Guys I only had time to do a simple 3DM of NIIA, when the airport progresses I will iA. try to do a more detailed one!!
> 
> I hope for the time being people not familiar with the design could compare the 3DM with the render to see the progress, therefore i have tried to use the same angle as in the render!!
> 
> Hope you guys like it!!


...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ seems really nice


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

shahmeer said:


> Left Official render, right my 3DM model at current U/C stage!!
> 
> hope you guys like it!!


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Islamabad International Airport Cargo Terminal:



malpensa said:


> Moazzam Cheema


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Centaurus. Cladding on 3rd tower started as well:



malpensa said:


> http://statigr.am/p/413984413272492215_182017545


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

malpensa said:


> the backdrop to the airport will be among the best in the world ..amazing scenery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Canyon Views:



tabeb noor said:


> conon view islamabad housing scheme ,which is ready now.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on the new Islamabad International Airport:



YasserBilal said:


> *Work on facilities in terminal building at BBIA steps up*
> Monday, March 18, 2013
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The ongoing construction work for provision of various facilities in the terminal building of new Benazir Bhutto International Airport (BBIA) stepped up to make it operational by 2014.
> ...


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

nice updates intoxication. looks like islamabad is getting it's share of modern projects.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Intoxication said:


> Canyon Views:


I can't understand why they build in a Mediterranean style and not in their own arquitectonic style... hno:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Centaurus:



shahmeer said:


>





shahmeer said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Islamabad International Airport:



shahmeer said:


> But you must promise that when ever you built your house you'll let me design your house!!  haha LOL
> 
> anyway here is your update, this time I am showing it as a process.





shahmeer said:


> @paguma larvata and thats the view you wanted!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Update on One Constitution Avenue (24 floors x 2):



shahmeer said:


> http://statigr.am/p/428885515450256406_18478650





shahmeer said:


> Diagram Update


Serena Hotel in the foreground [The most highly rate hotel in Pakistan and the only Pakistani hotel which is a part of the Leading Hotels of the World (LHW)]



malpensa said:


>


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Centaurus, Telecom & ISE Towers in one pic:



smfarazm.. said:


> I captured these today.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad International Airport:



Pakia said:


> Work going on for the scenic runway


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

One Constitution Avenue U/C in the background on the left.



Pakia said:


> ^^ Great last many pics. Thanks Tabeeb, FM & smf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*One constitution Avenue 24Fl x 2 - Grand hyatt
*















Top left corner
































------------------------------------




*State Life tower 20Fl
*


















--------------------------------------------------------






*OEC Tower
*






























Highway construction in front.















--------------------------------------





*Mari gas Co HO 2
*




By UrbanPk










































-------------------------------------




*Highway construction for U/C new airport of Islamabad.
*



















----------------------------




*Emigration tower & Mauve area building
*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

One Constitution Avenue rising in the background!  :cheers:



Pakia said:


> Photos by: Sanaullah


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





FAISAL MOIN said:


>





shahmeer said:


>


....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

New Airport gaining traction! :cheers:



malpensa said:


> jan 2013
> 
> @Muhammad kashif qazi


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

raxor said:


>


...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

One Constitution Avenue at the back:



shahmeer said:


> bt http://www.flickr.com/photos/imrant...8N-eyNU2Q-eyNDUQ-eyNRZh-eyKwza-eyKJ8g-eyNRom/


----------



## GFKT (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking at the first page is making me cry


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pics of the newly-completed *Islamabad-Rawalpindi Metro Bus system*. Only the second Mass Transit system in the county after Lahore Metro Bus and the first in the Islamabad- Rawalpindi region:

*Rapid-bus systems that together cost US$700 million are running in Lahore and the twin cities of Rawalpindi and Islamabad, the capital. In both metropolitan areas, more than five dozen air-conditioned buses circulate in dedicated lanes that use new bridges and tunnels to avoid traffic lights. Commuters wait no more than three minutes for a bus, reducing overcrowding while slashing average commute times by half. And at about 20 cents a ride, the heavily subsidised systems are accessible even to the poor*
http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/south...r-conditioned-pakistan-launches-new-rapid-bus

Route:










Some Pictures from the Mehfil Pakistan forum:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Pics from Mehfil Pakistan forum:





































Inside:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*ISLAMABAD | ONE Constitution Avenue | Mixed use | 2*26 Fl | 105m | U/C*



shahmeer said:


> *Favorite project and favorite angle!*
> 
> I really like the colour of the glass, goes really good with the white colour scheme of constitution avenue.
> 
> credit saqib ali khan


----------



## SmaHamid (12 mo ago)

*One Capital Residences*
A project by Capital Smart City
Ground Breaking Ceremony was held on 14th May, 2022. This Apartment living concept is being introduced in Overseas East block, Sector I.



































​


----------



## SmaHamid (12 mo ago)

Highlights of One Capital Residences Ground Breaking Ceremony at Capital Smart City Site.


----------



## SmaHamid (12 mo ago)

*Latest Updates:*

On 30th May 2022, Capital Smart City held its third balloting event at Serena Hotel, Islamabad. Overseas Prime Block and Harmony Park Block (Overseas Central & Overseas East) members were tossed into a jar, and magnificent outcomes occurred in a series of speeches. All visitors were informed of the latest advances, and prizes were handed to Sales Partners as well.


----------

